# PLS Labor Day 2010 Steam up



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The weekend was outstanding regarding the weather, guest and fellow steamers attending this event. Mike Moore has his portable available and the PLS gauge one track was up to the task. Most impressive were the families and their children who enjoyed the various locomotive on the rails. The steam represented during the event ranged from O gauge antique to high powered Standard gauge locomotives. Our guest of SteamTom 1 & 2 along with Will were a pleasure to have around the regulars of PLS live steam club.
Video to follow but here are some photos (others to follow)....
Families, Kids and Steam- perfect together:


























Will gave an indepth session of how to prepare, prep, steam along with the basic fundamentals of steam operations 













Steam Tom 1 & 2 at work










Then having had much excitement there was a opportunity to relax and take in the others running










Seems that there were others making things work well but it team work or magic of a steam master












Some of other fellow steamers know all the tricks










The beauty of standard gauge:










The classic locomotive from two continents 









Antique but able.... "O" gauge live steam 











More later....


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Great Pictures Charles,See You next weekend 
Bob


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles, good weather for you guys. I am going to Marty's the end of the month, quite a few live steamers come anymore.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick video of some of the action during this past weekend


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Charles. Such an excellent set up. Wish we had the money for something like that. What do they use for the decking? Thanks. 
jf


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
The platform surface for the PLS track is marine plywood with has been on the layout over 10 year.

Jerry
Marty has a great layout and he is a wonderful host for a meet that is one for any RR hobbyists, enjoy!

Bob
Another excellent meet forth coming this weekend. The weather forecast is fantastic, have a safe trip.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,
Nice pictures and video of the event. You always capture interesting trains and people to watch. Thanks for letting us who can't attend see the fun we're missing.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred
My photos are only as good as the opportunity and ability to focus but thanks....
As with all events looking for elements that make the steam up special is a key to the purpose of a hobby, so when families are about then "we" must be doing something interesting in this "modern" era


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

It sure was alot of fun to see everyone and it was a great time. My dad really enjoyed his first steamup.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany
Good to see your dad, the K4 (Ryan will be emailing you) and of course you running the your steam engines.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had by all







. Just a quick question were was this at?

Andre


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre
The PLS cliub is just north of Philadelphia Pa down the road from Rahns.

PLS Club


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

Thanks for posting. Sorry I had to miss it!


Best regards,

Alan


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Justin, Charles, Ryan, Harry, Chris, Brittany and so many others, thanks for the hospitality and education this past weekend. 

It was particularly good to see so many young people taking an interest in Gauge 1! 

Finally, thanks to all the volunteers who make the Labor Day meet such as good one. 

SEE YOU NEXT YEAR! 

Will 
Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers 
SA 5445


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Coal firing at PLS Labor Day:
Boilers by Justin- custom vertical boiler 

Paul- Aster Hudson
Ryan- Aster K4
Will- Sabre Annette based on Roundhouse


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a ride on the inch and a half scale line, behind a British Thomas look-alike...










And here is a video...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics and videos. Looks like you guys had a great time. Nice to see the kids involved too.

Thanks again, Bob


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful track running through the woods...heaven! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a little late, but better late than never.

My pictures from the 2010 Pensy Live Steamers Labor Day SteamUp.


----------

